# dmraid devicefiles für partitonen

## sym1

ich habe ein intel (ich9) fakeraid mit 2 raid 10 raids eingerichtet, welches auch soweit funtioniert.

leider werden aber von richtigen blockdevices keine /dev/sda[n] dateien erzeugt, obwohl fdisk -l alles richtig anzeigt.

also wenn ich jetzt z. B. eine partitionierte usb-platte anstöpsel habe ich nur das devicefile /dev/uba aber leider kein /dev/uba1 ...

laut dmesg und syslog ist alles in ordnung.

mit google finde ich leider auch überhaupt nichts.

bin amverzweifeln

----------

## py-ro

Ist zwar schon alt, aber ich haben exakt das selbe Problem, jemand einen Rat?

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich verstehe nicht so recht wofür ihr /dev/xxxx benötigt.

Das Raid-Array sollte doch normal unter /dev/mapper/ verfügbar sein, und mit dessen Benennung sich dann auch normal mit fdisk Partitionieren lasen?!

(sorry, aber ich verstehe das Problem aktuell nicht wirklich)

----------

## py-ro

Es erschen unter /dev/mapper nur das ganze Device, die angelegten Partitionen aber eben nicht,

----------

## bell

Die ub* Devices kommen vom Kernel-Treiber BLK_DEV_UB. Dieser Treiber beißt sich mit dem USB_STORAGE. Damit diese beiden Treiber sich mehr oder weniger vertragen benötigst Du noch USB_LIBUSUAL im Kernel. Oder Du deaktivierst einfach BLK_DEV_UB. Dann sind Deine Devices wieder 'sdX'.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo ok, dmraid und USB sind ja aber zwei verschiedene Themen.  (das eine sollte mit dem anderen nichts zu tun haben)

Bei einem Raid 0 schaut es hier zb so aus 

```
ls -l /dev/mapper/

total 0

crw------- 1 root root  10, 236 Apr 29 10:56 control

brw------- 1 root root 253,   0 Apr 29 10:56 nvidia_cfcedchd

brw------- 1 root root 253,   1 Apr 29 10:56 nvidia_cfcedchdp1

brw------- 1 root root 253,   2 Apr 29 10:56 nvidia_cfcedchdp2

brw------- 1 root root 253,   3 Apr 29 10:56 nvidia_cfcedchdp3

brw------- 1 root root 253,   4 Apr 29 10:56 nvidia_cfcedchdp5

brw------- 1 root root 253,   5 Apr 29 10:56 nvidia_cfcedchdp6

brw------- 1 root root 253,   6 Apr 29 10:56 nvidia_cfcedchdp7

brw------- 1 root root 253,   7 Apr 29 10:56 nvidia_cfcedchdp8
```

Zum Raid 10 kann ich nichts beitragen (hab ich keine Erfahrung mit).

----------

## py-ro

Huch hatte ads oben mit den uba überlesen... war wohl zu spät schon.

Ist ein interner Fake-RAID. Normalerweise würde ich das Ding nicht benutzen. Nur muss ich von verschiedenen Systemen darauf zugreifen und das ist der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner.  :Sad: 

----------

